
List of Zoom Alternatives - thereyougo
https://startupstash.com/zoom-alternatives/
======
fencepost
I'll note one thing that was quite annoying on my locked-down browser (via
uMatrix): The site appears to be unscrollable without loading scripts from
(probably, not spending the time to investigate further) typeform.com or
subdomains of it.

Maybe it's just me, but I think having third-party scripting whose absence
breaks fundamental features is poor planning.

------
skat20phys
This is nice but I'd also like some kind of detached evaluation of how well
they function in practice, in terms of pros and cons. My sense is that in the
videochat/conferencing area there's a big difference between feature offering
and how well those features actually work at any given time.

------
digianarchist
From one of the Screenhero guys [https://screen.so/](https://screen.so/)

